# Selecting Night Vision Device



## HKJ (Dec 25, 2021)

I am researching night vision devices to hunt varmint and hogs with. Prices range from hundreds to thousands of dollars. 
My budget is $600-$1700ish. Haveing hard time deciding whether to buy a night time monocular device that can sit behind a standard scope or a some type of night rifle scope either infrared or thermal. 

I would like a device that allows me to routinely and accurately shoot out to 250-300yrds without breaking the bank.

I could use you alls’ help managing my expectations and and narrowing down my selections.

My main varmint rig is a heavy barreled 22-250, and a couple of other popular rifle platforms and calibers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I only wish.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Take a look at these 








Night Vision Rifle Scopes | Night Vision Hunting Scope Camera


For the best night vision rifle scope, look no further than the X-Sight 4K pro rifle scope series. Find ATN Corp's night vision hunting scope cameras here.




www.atncorp.com


----------



## Xinfrared Jason (5 mo ago)

How about this one?
T2 Pro - IRay Technology Co., Ltd. (infiray.com)


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Pulsar c50 and aftermarket IR

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Your going to need to look at Chinese stuff to get something decent in that price range. I just looked through a IRay a few weeks ago and it’s ok but not great. I think it would work just can’t remember the model number. The field of view was not good and clarity just ok. The bigger issue is the warranty as I’m not sure how well the company supports their products. Keep in mind these are electronics which tend to have issues. With this said make sure you pick a reputable supplier that backs their products. This should be a primary concern with your purchase. I only buy Pulsar for this reason. No other company offers the support and service as Pulsar. The product performance is top shelf as well. Just food for thought. Good luck with your purchase.


----------

